# Name that Duck



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

This was mixed in with some Mallards. It is shaped like a mallard, but a lot smaller


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Your common barnyard mallard cross.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Some one else told me that to. Thanks


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I'd name him "target". Imagine a group of hunters watching flock on final approach. Guess which bird they focus on.


----------



## timberhole (Oct 2, 2013)

oldfireguy said:


> I'd name him "target". Imagine a group of hunters watching flock on final approach. Guess which bird they focus on.


I was on a hunt with my dad back in the day and a big white goose was mixed in the bunch. Knowing he would target that bird, I pulled up and dropped my limit of canuks while he took the white one and 2 others out of the flock. We both went to investigate it immediately thinking it was the prize. Come to find out, the goose was a barnyard cross of something and pretty cool. It had orange feet, a yellow beak, was white with brownish feathers mixed throughout, and about the same size of a Giant Canada goose. The prizes, however, were the Canada geese we shot. 4 of the 5 we shot had black neck bands with white letters and leg bands and the other was double leg banded. Any other time we probably would have noticed the neck bands, but with the white one drawing our attention, we never knew they were neck banded until we picked them up even though they were only 15-20 yard shots.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

There is 2 of these Ducks in this flock. They never leave the park.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

oldfireguy said:


> I'd name him "target". Imagine a group of hunters watching flock on final approach. Guess which bird they focus on.


Target would no doubt be the name for that bird! :rollin:


----------

